# Spiel gesucht; heikles Thema :D



## Noob-boost (31. Dezember 2013)

Hey Leute, ich bin 13 Jahre alt und suche ein Spiel für die... XBOX 360! Ja, ich weiß, dass ich hier in einem PC-Forum bin, allerdings fehlt mir für einen leistungstarken PC einfach das Geld. Also suche ich ein gutes Spiel für meine Xbox.
Meine Kriterien sind folgende:

-höchtens ab 16 (ab 18 nur, wenn keine sinnlose Gewalt drin vorkommt. Also vielleicht Bioshock?)
-hübsche Grafik (kein Muss, aber ganz nett)
-lange Spielzeit
-gute Story 
-höchsten gebraucht und neu 40 Euro

Irgendwelche Ideen? 

Und jetzt bitte nicht solche Kommentare wie "PC ist eh besser". Das ist mir klar, aber mir fehlt wie gesagt das Geld.

MfG Noob-boost


----------



## fac3l3ss (31. Dezember 2013)

Dark Souls.... 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Incredible Alk (31. Dezember 2013)

Noob-boost schrieb:


> Hey Leute, ich bin 13 Jahre alt und suche ein Spiel [...] höchtens ab 16


 
Erkenne den Fehler...


----------



## Noob-boost (31. Dezember 2013)

Haha  jaja, lange Diskussion bzw. langes Gespräch mit meinem Vater. Man muss aber dazu sagen, dass er bei jedem Spiel, was ich mir kaufe, am Anfanf daneben sitzt, selbst mal spielt und im Fall der Fälle auch sagen würde, dass das noch nix für mich ist 

Dark Souls: Auch schon überlegt, allerdings schreckt mich der Schwierigkeitsgrad ab...


----------



## ParaD0x1 (31. Dezember 2013)

Fallout 3+NV, kannste nichts mit falsch machen
GTA 4, Herr der Ringe (ist echt geil als Game!, kenns aber nur von der PS2) [Welches Spiel davon ist irrelevant], 

@Alter: habt euch nicht so, hab mit 14 auch schon 18er Games gezockt


----------



## fac3l3ss (31. Dezember 2013)

Noob-boost schrieb:


> (...)
> Dark Souls: Auch schon überlegt, allerdings schreckt mich der Schwierigkeitsgrad ab...


 Es ist mein Lieblingsspiel, und ohne Perma-Gravelord oder NG+-"Mods" ist nicht wirklich schwer, wie ich finde. 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Incredible Alk (31. Dezember 2013)

Es geht nicht um "Gespräche mit Vater" und um "habt euch nicht so" sondern um (auch für uns) verbindliche Gesetze.
Es ist also nicht unbedingt unproblematisch, hier jemandem der von sich sagt er sei 13 Spiele zu empfehlen die ab 16 oder 18 sind. Das hat nichts mit meiner persönlichen Meinung zu tun (ich halte wenig von den Indizierungskriterien) sondern kann uns in Schwierigkeiten bringen, insbesondere wenn irgendwelche Links zu solchen Inhalten oder ähnliches auftauchen (was dann auch explizit in den Forenregeln untersagt wird, das empfehlen selbst ist noch nicht verboten).

Daher bitte möglichst auf jugendfreie Spiele beschränken.


----------



## Noob-boost (31. Dezember 2013)

Ach ja, ich stehe auf Zombies und so ein Zeug. Rollenspiele verachte ich auch nicht


----------



## ParaD0x1 (31. Dezember 2013)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Es geht nicht um "Gespräche mit Vater" und um "habt euch nicht so" sondern um (auch für uns) verbindliche Gesetze.
> Es ist also nicht unbedingt unproblematisch, hier jemandem der von sich sagt er sei 13 Spiele zu empfehlen die ab 16 oder 18 sind. Das hat nichts mit meiner persönlichen Meinung zu tun (ich halte wenig von den Indizierungskriterien) sondern kann uns in Schwierigkeiten bringen, insbesondere wenn irgendwelche Links oder ähnliches auftauchen (was dann auch explizit in den Forenregeln untersagt wird, das empfehlen selbst ist noch nicht verboten).
> 
> Daher bitte möglichst auf jugendfreie Spiele beschränken.


 
Verständlich Chef 
Leider gibt es da aber nicht sooo viel Auswahl was mir persönlich viel Spaß bereitet an 12 Jährigen Spielen .. 
Might & Magic maybe?


----------



## Noob-boost (31. Dezember 2013)

Xbox? Wenn ich jetzt Spiele vorschlage und ihr nur eure Meinung sagt, ist es dann trotzdem gegen das Gesetz? 

Ich verstehe es schon, aber ab 12 sind die meisten Spiele einfach... Na ja, gelinde gesagt uninteressant. Das liegt nicht daran, dass dort nicht genug Gewalt vorkommt, sondern eher daran, dass es die Spiele sind, welche entweder keine Story haben (Fifa, Forza), oder eine Story haben, welche unglaublich langweilig ist. Außerdem gibt es doch fast nur Spiele ab 16/18. :/ Aber ich will euch auch nicht in Schwierigkeiten bringen...


----------



## ParaD0x1 (31. Dezember 2013)

So gesehen kannst du Spiele vorschlagen und wir sagen die Meinung, ja das geht (nach meiner rechtlichen Sicht, da du dich ja auch über 16/18er Spiele frei informieren darfst) 
Aber da lass ich lieber den Hr. Alk sprechen


----------



## Incredible Alk (31. Dezember 2013)

Noob-boost schrieb:


> Xbox? Wenn ich jetzt Spiele vorschlage und ihr nur eure Meinung sagt, ist es dann trotzdem gegen das Gesetz?



Das reine vorschlagen von Spielen ist noch kein problem (da würde wohl keiner "Anstiftung zur Ordnungswidrigkeit" oder sowas durchbringen können), wenn aber einer beispielsweise nen Link zu einem ab-18-Spiel/Material hier postet ist es das schon, da wir für die Inhalte unserer Seite verantwortlich sind und sowas dann entsprechend löschen und ahnden müssen (dafür gibts uns ja ).

Ihr könnt ja mal Absatz 4.3 unserer Regeln lesen^^

Dass die ab-12-Spiele meist uninteressant sind ist je nach Genre verständlich, an Shooter ist dann eben nix drin. Es gibt aber durchaus auch andere Genres (Simulation, Aufbau, Strategie usw.) die ohne Altersbeschränkung sind und Spaß machen.


----------



## ParaD0x1 (31. Dezember 2013)

Also sag Spiele Namen, wir sagen dir was uns daran Gefällt und was nicht (:
Sobald es nicht mehr Rechtens ist, gibts ja Moderaten


----------



## Noob-boost (31. Dezember 2013)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das reine vorschlagen von Spielen ist noch kein problem (da würde wohl keiner "Anstiftung zur Ordnungswidrigkeit" oder sowas durchbringen können), wenn aber einer beispielsweise nen Link zu einem ab-18-Spiel/Material hier postet ist es das schon, da wir für die Inhalte unserer Seite verantwortlich sind und sowas dann entsprechend löschen und ahnden müssen (dafür gibts uns ja ).
> 
> Ihr könnt ja mal Absatz 4.3 unserer Regeln lesen^^
> 
> Dass die ab-12-Spiele meist uninteressant sind ist je nach Genre verständlich, an Shooter ist dann eben nix drin. Es gibt aber durchaus auch andere Genres (Simulation, Aufbau, Strategie usw.) die ohne Altersbeschränkung sind und Spaß machen.



Heißt das, dass ihr mir Spiele ab 16 vorschlagen dürft?


----------



## ParaD0x1 (31. Dezember 2013)

Forum-Regeln 4.3:


> - Die Anpreisung jugendgefährdender Medien (Hinweise auf Angebote, Preisvergleiche, Links zu Online-Shops)
> - Das Ermöglichen, Erfragen oder Anleiten des Zugangs zu einem Online-Shop mit Angeboten zu jugendgefährdenden Medien. Dies gilt insbesondere für Online-Shops, die bekanntermaßen keine Altersverifikation durchführen (z. B. Steam UK-/US-Shop).
> - Die (versuchte) Zugänglichmachung (Schenken, Handel) an Minderjährige oder andere
> - Das Veröffentlichen von Inhalten (Screenshots, Fotos, (Youtube-)Videos o. ä.) aus oben genannten Medien
> - Links oder Verweise auf andere Kommunikationsplattformen, um eine Umgehung dieser Forenregeln zu erreichen



Wichtig für dich ist der 1. Punkt
Wir dürfen dir nichts Anpreisen

Ergo, du sagst Spiele an und wir sagen dir dann eine Meinung


----------



## Incredible Alk (31. Dezember 2013)

"Anpreisen" ist was anderes als "empfehlen" oder gar "darüber reden".

Ihr dürft nicht sagen "Kuck mal hier gibts ab-18-Spiel XY für 20€: Link".

Ihr dürft schon sagen: "Ich finde Bioshock klasse" - das ist freie Meinungsäußerung und auch wenn du das einem 13-jährigen sagst nicht strafbar (strafbar macht sich erst der Kassierer der es ihm verkauft), für euch ists höchstens moralisch verwerflich.


----------



## Noob-boost (31. Dezember 2013)

Mach ich gerne. Allerdings habe ich eine Frage: Ab wann ist ein Spiel jugendgefährdend? ^^

Also mir sind AC3 und Resi: Revelations und Skyrim eingefallen.

Edit: MGS: HD Collection


----------



## Stueppi (31. Dezember 2013)

Ist zwar ab 18, aber ich denke nicht das es "Jugendgefährdent" ist: Darksiders 1 + 2.

Edit:
Ich finde diese Spiele sogar geeigneter als z.B. Oblivion, Skyrim, Fallout 3 + NV. Bei diesen Spielen haben (Menschen)Leben nämlich so garkeinen Wert.


----------



## Incredible Alk (31. Dezember 2013)

Noob-boost schrieb:


> Mach ich gerne. Allerdings habe ich eine Frage: Ab wann ist ein Spiel jugendgefährdend? ^^


 
Laut Definition sind Medien jugendgefährdend, "wenn sie geeignet sind, die Entwicklung  von Kindern und Jugendlichen oder ihre Erziehung zu einer  eigenverantwortlichen und gemeinschaftsfähigen Persönlichkeit zu  gefährden."

Das sind nach meinem Versändnis alle ab-18 und indizierte Titel, darunter sollte es "jugendbeeinträchtigend" sein (ab 16) was hier nicht von unseren Regeln erfasst wird.

An der Stelle bin ich aber auch irgendwann überfragt - wenns da noch detailliertere Unklarheiten gibt kannst du gerne bei "Pokerclock" mit einer privaten Nachricht nachfragen, der macht das beruflich...


----------



## Noob-boost (31. Dezember 2013)

Stueppi schrieb:


> Ist zwar ab 18, aber ich denke nicht das es "Jugendgefährdent" ist: Darksiders 1 + 2.



Darksiders 2 liegt hier schon. Allerdings komme ich nicht mehr weiter. Ich weiß nämlich nicht, was ich als nächstes wo machen soll


----------



## ParaD0x1 (31. Dezember 2013)

Unter Anpreisen verstehe ich aber "Schmackhaft" machen und das ist empfehlen, jedenfalls für mich, wenn du als Mod das nicht so siehst, dann ist das besser so 

Finde AC3 das schlechteste der AC Reihe, AC1,2, Revelations und 4 sind meiner Meinung nach sehr viel besser (:
Und Skyrim habe ich auch sehr sehr lange Zeit reingesteckt


----------



## Incredible Alk (31. Dezember 2013)

ParaD0x1 schrieb:


> Unter Anpreisen verstehe ich aber "Schmackhaft" machen und das ist empfehlen, jedenfalls für mich


 Der Unterschied zwischen "schmackhaft machen" und "anpreisen" ist, dass in anpreisen der PREIS dabei ist, deswegen steht in den Regeln auch in Klammern "Angebote, Preisvergleiche, Links zu Online-Shops" dabei. 

Aber wie gesagt das führt jetzt zu weit ins OT. Ich würd ja selbst ein paar Spiele vorschlagen aber im Konsolenbereich kenne mich mich nicht aus bei neueren Geräten als dem SNES.


----------



## Noob-boost (31. Dezember 2013)

Revelations fand ICH unglaublich schlecht, habe es selbst gespielt  4 gefällt mir auch ganz gut, von dem was ich gesehen habe. Wird Skyrim nach kurzer Zeit so langweilig wie GTA? Ja, ich fand GTA nach 19 Stunden langweilig.


----------



## Incredible Alk (31. Dezember 2013)

Also mit Skyrim kann man wenn man das Genre mag mehrere 100 Stunden verbringen.


----------



## Noob-boost (31. Dezember 2013)

Dann ist das auf jeden Fall in der engeren Auswahl. Und die anderen von mir genannten Spiele?


----------



## Dustin91 (31. Dezember 2013)

Noob-boost schrieb:


> Edit: MGS: HD Collection


 
Dafür.
MGS 3 ist das beste Spiel was je in meiner PS 2 war.


----------



## Shona (31. Dezember 2013)

Wie wäre es mit The Witcher (ab18) / The Witcher 2 (ab16) sollte es beide auch für XBOX360 geben.
Warum der erste Teil ab 18 ist weiss ich leider nicht, schlimmer als der zweite ist er definitiv nicht. Selbst würde ich die Spiele sogar als harmlos einstufen da gibt es weitaus schlimmere Spiele.

Bioshiock 1/2 würde ich jetzt nicht einem 13jährigen empfehlen, da diese doch etwas heftig sind.

Wie schon von einigen gesagt kann ich dir aber wirklich die Assassin's Creed Reihe ans herz legen. Grade 1-2 + Brotherhood und Revelations. ACIII ist ok aber nicht so gut wie die Vorgänger und ACIV kann man getrosst vergessen, alleine dieses Piraten Setting macht es zu nichte...


----------



## Noob-boost (31. Dezember 2013)

Und Resident Revelations... Wenn irgendwer noch eine Idee hat, kanner mir ja möglicherweise eine private Naricht schreiben? :/


----------



## NerdFlanders (31. Dezember 2013)

Minecraft  Hat, wenn es einem gefällt, eine lange Spielzeit, ist billig und fördert wahrscheinlich noch die Entwicklung


----------



## Noob-boost (31. Dezember 2013)

Und Resi: Revelations? Andere Ideen?


----------



## Jor-El (31. Dezember 2013)

Ahjo, wenn es viel Spiel für wenig Geld sein soll dann kann ich Dragons Dogma und Skyrim empfehlen.
Nicht die Fable Reihe zu vergessen. Sind sogar alle Teile ab 12, glaub ich zumindest.


----------



## Noob-boost (31. Dezember 2013)

Ich denke, dass ich mir Skyrim kaufen werde. Aber hat irgendwer noch eine Meinung zu Resi: Revelations? Und noch mehr Tipps?


----------



## Pokerclock (31. Dezember 2013)

Zum Thema indizierte Spiele: 

Indizierte Spiele: Wie kommen Wolfenstein 3D, Doom und Co. auf die BPjM-Liste?
Indizierte Spiele: Kauf und Import von Spielen auf Liste A und B in der Praxis - Plus: Problematik bei Steam-Gifts

In Kurzform bzw. Faustregel:

Jugendbeeinträchtigend: Alles mit einer USK-Freigabe (auch USK-18 bzw. "keine Jugendfreigabe")
Jugendgefährdend: Alles ohne USK-Freigabe und von der BPjM indiziert

Gibt im Bereich der Jugendgefährdung noch ein paar Unterteilungen. Die wollen uns an dieser Stelle aber mal nicht interessieren. Eine Aufnahme in die Liste der jugendgefährdenden Medien ist zum Beispiel keine Voraussetzung für das Vorliegen der Jugendgefährdung.

Man kann hier durchaus auch Spiele mit einer Altersfreigabe über seinem tatsächlichen Alter empfehlen, allerdings sollte man darauf achten keine Spiele mit USK-Freigabe ab 18 zu verlinken, die in einem Shop ohne Alterskontrolle angeboten werden. 

Man mag es kaum glauben, aber es gibt keine Sanktionsregelung in Bezug auf Spiele ab 16. Ich könnte einem dreijährigen Kind ein Spiel ab 16 in die Hand drücken und müsste nichts befürchten. Umso drakonischer wird es aber bei Spielen mit USK-18-Freigabe.

Über jugendgefährdende Medien kann hier auch gesprochen werden, aber man sollte doch bitte dafür sorgen das nicht in einer Weise zu machen, die als "anpreisend" bzw. bewerbend angesehen werden kann (hervorheben der Vorzüge etc.).


----------



## Noob-boost (31. Dezember 2013)

Sehr cool, dass du dich gemeldet hast. Danke 

Edit: Hab mir eben die Mass Effect Triology gekauft  Mal sehen, wie es ist.


----------

